# CB dual hormone tester vs normal CB



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, I was hoping some knowledgeable ladies might advise me re CB ovulation kits please. I have been reading some of the old posts on this board and I saw some ladies talking about the CB dual hormone tester. Can someone explain how the CB works in terms of the high fertile and peak times that I've read. What does it all mean? Do you start bms from high fertile times or from peak? And also what does the CB dual one do that the other doesn't. Also what do you do with the extra information? 
Sorry for the many questions ladies   it's just I'm thinking of buying one of these in the next couple of days for my last ovulation induction with timed intercourse and I want to make sure I give myself the best chance possible. Thanx in advance ladies, any advice/info will be gratefully received  

Lambie


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I used cb dual hormone opk.

For me it meant that on normal opks I could have positive results for a week so never know when wad time.... 

Dual told me when was low high and peak which helped me understand my cycle as well as time things more accurately. 

After doing this for a few months I really understood how my body was working even though I have mixed length cycles.

Good luck 🍀


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanx for the reply  
I've used the old fashioned opk's in the past but always got confused with them so ended up not using them. I'm intrested in the cb because it takes the guess work out of working out when you ovulated. But the dual hormone on the newer cb sounds interesting as I think it measures your oestrogen level (i think!). I'm just not sure what your meant to do with that additional bit of info  
I'm a bit confused as to which one to get as I've read muxed reveiws on the cb dual hormone one.

Thanx again xx


----------

